# IP Control and SHEF



## rbmcgee (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi all,

When sending a shef command to my DTV box, the box insists on sending a response back (ie json).

I'm sending the shef commands via the browser on my PC.

For example,

Command sent: 192.168.1.53:8080/remote/processKey?key=guide&hold=keyPress
(Note: this causes the stb to open the guide)

Response received:

{
"hold": "keyPress",
"key": "guide",
"status": {
"code": 200,
"commandResult": 0,
"msg": "OK.",
"query": "/remote/processKey?key=guide&hold=keyPress&"
}
The response describes that the command was received and executed but unfortunately, it opens up a new tab in the browser that has to be closed. I don't want or need a response.

Is there any setting or switch that disables or prevents a response? I would rather not keep closing tabs.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

unknown browser ...
try to set its parameters to prevent opening a response in new tab


----------



## rbmcgee (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi P. Smith,

Thanks for taking the time.

The browser is firefox. When you say prevent opening a new tab, are you referring to the original command or a setting in the firefox?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm not familiar with all parameters of SHEF cmds (used only 0xFA cmds by RS-232), I'm thinking of FF settings ...


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

I can't get this to reoccur on any of my browsers: Safari, Firefox, or Chrome. On each of them when I do 10.13.37.170:8080/remote/processKey?key=guide&hold=keyPress it opens in the current tab and does not open in a new one.


----------



## rbmcgee (Sep 18, 2007)

Solved for my needs.

I'm an old time girder user (3.2.9). I downloaded and installed wget (program that executes http commands.) I then set girder to execute...

File - C:\Program Files (x86)\GnuWin32\bin\wget.exe
Step - http://192.168.1.54:8080/tv/tune?major=206&minor=65535

and the box tunes to espn. I don't know what happens to the response and I don't care. The browser doesn't need to be open or involved in any way. This could also be executed as a batch file. The key is then determining when the command/batch file gets executed. I use an ESPN button on netremote to initiate the action.

Better than IR because the tuning is instantaneous and flawless. By nature of the technology, IR is only fast and pretty reliable.

I have now set up all DTV channels and commands in this way.


----------

